# Bellator Fighting Championships 13



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

April 8, 2010

Seminole Hard Rock Hotel and Casino,
Hollywood, Florida, United States 

Roger Huerta vs. Chad Hinton
Joe Warren vs. John Eric Marriott
Georgi Karakhanyan vs. Bao Quach
Janne Tulirinta vs. Carey Vanier​


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

truebluefan said:


> April 8, 2010
> 
> Seminole Hard Rock Hotel and Casino,
> Hollywood, Florida, United States
> ...


Bumpy Bump.

War Matador y Georgi K!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

They should just get straight to Huerta/Alverez.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

isnt this event tonight? talk about poor publicity? you cat even find a video or results for the weigh-ins anywhere


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I had no idea Huerta even got released from the UFC. Cool that FSN has some mma now though. So far it's been a pretty good show.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Results equal spoilers in the article below:




> Bellator Fighting Championships' second season kicked off Thursday night at the Seminole Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Hollywood, Fla., and the upstart organization once again delivered on some exciting in-cage action.
> 
> Bellator's biggest new star, Roger Huerta, advanced in the evening's co-feature, while Carey Vanier stopped Joe Duarte in the night's main event.
> 
> ...


Link


----------

